# WebObject



## fratox (26 Juin 2001)

Merci pour l'article sur WebObject, vraiment tres interessant, mais ca donne envie d'en savoir plus...

Pourrait on avoir des references sur des bouquins pour demarrer avec Webobject, ou des liens vers des sites (hormis celui d'Apple) ??


----------



## PowerMike (26 Juin 2001)

Ben sur les sie d'Apple y'a quand même des bons trucs (cf le post de Manu qui nous adonné ce lien : http://developer.apple.com/techpubs/webobjects/DiscoveringWO/index.html   )

Sinon, je pense à StepWise. Il doit y avoir des articles et des liens intéressants dessus.


----------



## Manu (27 Juin 2001)

Je crois que le meilleur moyen de commencer avec WO c'est de télécharger les derniers outils de dev avec la version d'essai de WO, puis la doc : http://developer.apple.com/techpubs/webobjects/DiscoveringWO/index.html 

qui contient des exemples que tu suis pas à pas et tu coomprendras pourquoi WO est aussi puissant.

A+


----------



## olivier06 (28 Juin 2001)

WO est à mettre entre toutes les mains !! Ca vaut vraiment le détour, ne serais ce qu'au début par curiosité (et ensuite par intérêt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Ceci dit, si on cherche un peu dans une bonne encyclopédie à la rubrique "Manu" on devrait avoir un truc du genre :

"WebObjectVangéliste bien connu..."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A++


----------



## szamcha (28 Juin 2001)

Le tout est maintenant de trouver des hébergeurs qui supportent webObject..
Vous n'auriez pas ça sous la main (et à moindre frais)


----------



## PowerMike (28 Juin 2001)

Je pense qu'il y en a qd meme quelques uns vu le nombre de grandes entreprises qui utilisent WebObjects.

Peut-être peut on trouver ça sur le site d'Apple ou de StepWise le site evangélisateur OpenStep et technologies qui s'y rapportent.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Juin 2001)

Par contre, ca m'étonnerait que ce soit à moindre frais... Ca doit être quand mêem assez chère à héberger ce truc.....


----------



## Manu (29 Juin 2001)

En fait WebObjects fait partie de ce qu'on appelle aujourd'hui les serveurs d'applications.
Ce genre de soft  permet en fait à une Entreprise de développer de nouvelles applications accessibles sur internet et intranet et demain qui sait sur des PDA. 
Certaines applis accèdent aux données de l'Entreprise dans ce cas on met en place des architectures hyper protégées. D'autres applis sont destinnées aux clients externes, aux partenaires commerciaux (extranet) etc.
Comme vous le constater WO sert à mettre en place des architectures de très haut niveau et qui en général coutent assez chères.
quand vous voyez les prix des concurrents comme WebLogic ou WebSphere d'IBM vous comprendrez.
Sachez qu'à l'époque de NeXT WO coutait 50000$!!!!!! et il a permis à Dell de devenir ce qu'il est aujourd'hui.
Là où je vois un gros interêt de WO, et c'est ce qui me pousse souvent à dire que ceux qui s'y lancent peuvent se faire une fortune c'est pour les raisons suivantes :
- Son prix est ridiculement bas.
- Il surclasse allègrement les autres.
- Les compétence WO sont rares
- Pour une PME c'est le rêve.
- Pour une appli web ou clien/serveur puissante avec accès aux bases de données c'est le must.
- La techno Dierct to java permet de faire rapidement (moins de 3 jours) un prototype que l'on peut présenter à un client pour attirer sa confiance. On gagne facilement  des affaires avec ça je vous le dis.
- Avec  la technologie java client, on peut porter n'importe quelle appli développée en cocoa avec Interface Builder sur intranet.
- A chaque fois que je fais des démos  EOF à mes collègues de la boite pour une formation, ils sont sur le c.l et n'ent reviennent pas. C'est tout simplement magique.

Une info :

il existe un ouvrage qui a pour titre DESIGN PATTERNS paru aux éditions International Thomson Publishing.

Il est considéré comme étant la bible de tout programmeur orienté objet.
Il recense un ensembles de modèles de conception que l'on peut utiliser et réutiliser pour développer des applications.
Il a été ecrit par 
Erich Gamma,richard Helm, Ralph Johnson et John Vlissides.
On les appelle souvent la bande des 4.
Et bien sachez que tous les modèles et concepts développés dans le bouquin sont largement inclus dans cocoa, c'est pour vous dire.
ils font souvent référence à NeXT dans le bouquin.

Olivier merci pour le clin d'oeil. Alors cet EOF?

A+

[28 juin 2001 : message édité par Manu]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2001)

Le prix "ridiculement bas" d'une solution WO déployée, c'est 7000F en illimité c'est ça?
c'est vrai que là, c'est vraiment pas cher.

Sais-tu si cette solution illimitée est aussi multi-homing?

Enfin, peut-on interconnecter WO avec Microsoft SQL Server? Si oui, éventuellement à partir de quelle version?
Je ne sais pas si MS SQL permet une connexion par JDBC2.


----------



## olivier06 (29 Juin 2001)

Oui, oui moi aussi j&#8217;ai quelques questions sur le déploiement de solutions WO.

sur le site http://www.stepwise.com/Articles/  , section "Developerorting"

J'ai vu qu'il était possible de compiler / installer Apache avec un adaptateur WO (l'exemple est donné pour la version 4.5 de WO mais je suppose que ça doit être pareil pour la version 5)
On doit donc facilement pouvoir faire héberger une solution WO... 

Si j'ai bien compris la chose (je dis bien si), WO est un serveur d'application java. c il suffit d'installer un serveur Apache + un serveur JAVA possédant les classes dédié à WO (je pense à un truc du genre jserv) + un adaptateur / module WO pour apache entre les 2 et ça devraient faire l'affaire non ?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autre chose "DESIGN PATTERNS" existe en version française et fait dans les 320Fr tout n'est pas à lire en entier mais pour chaque pattern il y a une description assez courte comportant ce qu'il fait et ou / quand il doit être employé. Ca donne une vision d'ensemble vraiment très cohérente.

Manu : Le week-end approche enfin !! J'espère pouvoir mettre la mains plus sérieusement dans EOF      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cornegidouille : Comme l'a (beaucoup mieux) dit manu, WO te permet de développer tes appli sans vraiment te soucier de la base de données sur laquelle tu vas travailler. Ce qui veut dire que le support des bases les plus connu (MS SQL, Oracle, Sybase..) existe sûrement. Ceci dit, en Java, j'ai toujours dû passer par un pont ODBC pour accéder à un serveur SQL... La question se pose... 

A++

-------------------------------------------
J'ai rencontré une femme aux mensurations superbes : 90-60-90...
pour la jambe gauche... pareil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 juin 2001 : message édité par olivier06]


----------



## fratox (29 Juin 2001)

J'sais pas si ma vue est mauvaise, mais j'arrive pas a mettre la main sur les outils de dev pour decouvrir WO sur le site d'apple. Y a t il moyen de se les procurer sans etre inscrit a l'ADC ??


----------



## PowerMike (29 Juin 2001)

Ben les dev tools sont dans les CDs livrés avec MacOS X ou sur les nouveaux ordi (d'ailleurs avec OS9/OSX y a exactement 6 CDs dans les boites des Macs !!).
Sinon il faut s'inscrire à l'ADC.
Rappel : l'ADC Online est gratuit et permet de télécharger les DevTools. L'inscription se fait en donnant nom prénom adresse email, un truc pas très compliqué ...


----------



## PowerMike (29 Juin 2001)

Tu as fait parti de ceux qui ont eu leur Mac pendant la période de transition ?
Je peux t'assurer que les Macs que nous avons reçus contiennet bel et bien le CD des DevTools


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2001)

je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire par période de transition, mais j'ai acheté ce Titanium la semaine dernière, reçu jeudi dernier depuis MacWarehouse.
pas bien grave puisque j'ai pu télécharger les outils dév, c'est plus embêtant pour ceux qui sont en connexion modem.


----------



## PowerMike (30 Juin 2001)

C'est vrai ... je suis vraiment surpris qu'il n'y ait pas eu les DevTools avec ton Ti c'est peut-être un oubli de leur part. Faudrait voir si d'autre l'ont eu. Je crois que sur le iBook il n'y était pas non-plus. Les G4 qu'on a reçu eux en sont pourvus.


----------



## Manu (30 Juin 2001)

Le principe (encore un!) utilisé dans WO est celui-ci :

Sur mon serveur WO tout est OBJET. Dès qu'une info rentre il faut la convertir en objet. C'est le but des adaptateurs.
Une requête URL quand elle arrive sur le serveur d(appli est reçue par un adaptateur.
Celui-ci la  transforme en un objet WORequest. 
Cet adaptateur la transmet à l'objet WOApplication en paramètre de la méthode takeValueFromRquest. 

De la même façon il existe un adaptateur qui permet de passer des infos du serveur d'applis à la base de données. 
Dans ce cas l'adaptateur doit connaitre le type de base de données. C'est la raison pour laquelle il existe un adaptateur par type de SGBD.
Dans le cas de WO version 5 il existe un seul adaptateur JDBC. En effet la plupart des SGBD comprennent ce protocole.
Pour SQL server je pense que l'on peut utiliser un adaptateur ODBC uniquement pour WO 4.5.

Pour Olivier et les curieux, adaptateur (adapter en Anglais) est un pattern référencié dans le bouquin desgn pattern.

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2001)

Simple petite correction sur ce que tu avances, PowerMike, le CD Dev Tools n'était pas présent dans la boite de mon PowerBook Titanium. Seulement une pochette MacOS X Instant Up-To-Date contenant donc un MacOS X version 10.0.3
Serais-je lésé?

Les Tools sont en effet "facilement" récupérables sur le site d'Apple au rayon ADC Online, 180Mo avec WO quand même (3h50) chez moi à 13k/s sur ma 11Go.


----------



## olivier06 (2 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
Pour Olivier et les curieux, adaptateur (adapter en Anglais) est un pattern référencié dans le bouquin desgn pattern.
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ok, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait avoir compris. 
Donc, existe-t-il un module (ou adaptateur) sous Apache permettant de supporter un site en WO ? (associé à un serveur jserv ou à un de ces equivalents)
Plus généralement, quels sont les choix possibles pour le deploiement d'une solution WO ?

A++


----------



## Manu (3 Juillet 2001)

Pour répondre à ta question olivier saches déjà que le déploiement de WO dépend de ce que l'on veut faire. Voici les types d'architectures possibles.

1 - Archi 3-ier logique

Un même serveur  sous OS X avec un serveur Apache comme serveur web, sur le même serveur, le serveur WO, et une base de donnée OpenBase ou FrontBase.
On peut avoir une config équivalente avec un PC sous Windows NT ou 2000 sur lequel on peut remplacer Apache par IIS de Microsoft.

Cette architecture si elle fonctionne bien en développement n'est pas terrible en exploitation quotidienne.

2 - Archi 3-tier mi logique

Un serveur web sur un pc sous Apache ou Windows avec IIS 
ou
Un serveur web Apache sous OS X
ou
Un serveur web sous Sun solaris ou HP-UX

Un serveur WO sous Windows 2000 ou OS X ou Solaris avec une base de donnée supportée par le système.

cette architecture est composée de 2 serveurs.

3 - Archi 3-tier véritable

Un serveur web à votre convenance (parmi les choix 1 et 2)

Un serveur WO sous OS X ou Win 2000 ou Solaris

Un serveur de base de données à votre convenance.

Cette dernière architecture est la plus en vogue. c'est celle conseillée pour WO avec montées en charge.

En effet si le choix du serveur web est simple (un pc sous linux et apache fait très bien l'affaire)

Le serveur WO est plus exigeant. Il faut absolument un des 3 systèmes cités ci-dessus.

Pour le serveur de SGBD, pour WO 5 il faut une base supportant le JDBC.
Mais Il me semble qu"Apple à ce jour n'ai certifié qu'Oracle 8i. 
Pour les bases de données en open source (mySQL,...) cela reste à vérifier.  Par contre les bases OpenBase et FrontBase qui sont les bases du temps de NeXT sont évidemment supportées.

Pour mémoire une architecture dite 3-tier est celle mettant en oeuvre 3 composantes. Un serveur web, un serveur d'Application (comme wo) puis un serveur de bases de données. 
On a affaire à une archi 3-tier logique lorsque Plusieurs composantes sont sur la même machine serveur.
une archi n-tier ou multi-tier c'est lorsque l'on duplique les serveurs d'applications, et l'on rajoute des servers d'authentification et parfois des Mainframes qui alimentent les bases de données.

Salut


----------



## szamcha (4 Juillet 2001)

ouaip.. c'est même le plus gros reproche que font les études à WO .. pas de véritable totale adéquation avec les J2EE... :/
bon ils sont déjà passés en Java2 .. c'est un bon  début


----------



## Manu (4 Juillet 2001)

En fait quant on voit bien on ne peut faire le reproche ç Apple de ne pas suivre les spec j2ee à la lettre. En effet avec J2EE et tout ce qui suit, Sun essaie de refaire par package séparés les framework de WO. C'est d'autant plus un bordel que ces packages ont été développé par des personnes parfois différentes et sur des projet à la base différents également. Ce qui séduit chez WO (et tout le monde le reconnait) c'est la cohérence des framework qui s'appuient entièrement sur les concept objets en général et non sur les possibilités offertes par un langage.
Comme je le dis dans mon article, il y a des aspects de cocoa qui sont pour un développeur très avantageux et que tu ne trouve pas dans les J2EE.
C'est normal puisque comme d'habitude, WO est apparu des années avant J2EE. 
Bref le respect scrupuleusement des specs J2EE signifie pour Apple une régression.
Cependant WO accepte tràs bien les composants du monde J2EE grâce à son aspect objet 'universel'.
Un seul exemple, l'aspect accès aux bases de données qui dans ces architectures est l"élément hyper sensible, EOF de WO du point de vue puissance,flexibilité,prise en main, n'a pas du tout d"équivalent dans les outils J2EE.

J'ai utilisé websphere d'IBM ou WebLogic de Bea, je t'assure qu'ils ne jouent pas dans la même cour que WO.

Je ne sais  pas quelle est la stratégie d'Apple concernant WO, mais s'il existe un outil qui peut lui permettre d'entrer facilement en Entreprise c'est bien WO. Tu sais c'est très difficile de lutter contre la maturité dans un domaine aussi pointu 

A+


----------



## PowerMike (4 Juillet 2001)

Manu, tu nous donne presque envie de travailler comme toi dans une SSII avec WO. Ils embauchent chez vous ?


----------



## olivier06 (5 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
Manu, tu nous donne presque envie de travailler comme toi dans une SSII avec WO. Ils embauchent chez vous ? 
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui mais ça c'est pour ceux qui veulent être payer pour faire du WO mais pour ceux qui sont prêt à payer pour en faire, y a de la place !!???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2001)

Au boulot on hesite entre une solution WO-Oracle ou PrimeBase...et le choix est difficile : i lfaut dire que PrimeBase à d'enormes capacités.....


----------

